# Fog in B Pillar



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Got a message saying my Blind Spot warning had limited capacity. I got out to clean the sensors and saw fog inside the driver's side B pillar camera. 
Has anyone else seen this? Perhaps I need a service call. 
After 30 minutes or so the fog cleared and the warning went away. Hope the image shows the fog.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I think I have seen a similar image somewhere, but I cannot find it now. Hopefully now that it is cleared up, you will be good to go.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I believe right now, the blind spot detection is using rear facing repeater cameras. the B pillar is forward facing.

Have you pulled your USB to see what the videos look like from the repeater cameras? are any 0MB files or otherwise garbled?


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

MelindaV said:


> I believe right now, the blind spot detection is using rear facing repeater cameras. the B pillar is forward facing.
> 
> Have you pulled your USB to see what the videos look like from the repeater cameras? are any 0MB files or otherwise garbled?


There are def 0MB files and garbled files, but they are on the passenger side. My Autopilot has always driven like a nervous 16-year old [mod edit] wearing blinders. Maybe I do need a service call.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

I've had exactly that...I believe it was the day after a winter carwash and the high humidity in the car deposited on the frozen glass. Definitely cleared up on its own.

I thought I took a picture but with all my searching can't seem to find it. Might be a video is why I am not seeing it.


----------



## Midnit3 (Oct 8, 2017)

I think u should call service to be safe.


----------



## Shogun (Apr 6, 2016)

I have the same issue. Saved the pic for a service visit. My front fog lights also have the same condensation problem.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Got a message saying my Blind Spot warning had limited capacity. I got out to clean the sensors and saw fog inside the driver's side B pillar camera.
> Has anyone else seen this? Perhaps I need a service call.
> After 30 minutes or so the fog cleared and the warning went away. Hope the image shows the fog.


As others have said, the B-pillar cameras aren't currently being used for blind spot warning - it's the front fender cameras.

Each camera also has a built-in heater. You might try turning on the rear defroster for an extended session. See if that will also activate the B-pillar camera heaters and help clear that fog out.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Found the photo...









same


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

I noticed that on the left side. Happened after a day of rain then parking in the sun. Went away later the same day and it hasn't occurred again.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

So I think what everyone is saying is that the fog in the b pillar is not uncommon and not worth a service call. I have not seen it again since that one time.


----------

